# Welches WebService Framework ist denn das beste FRAMEWORK?



## mavinatic (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo COmmunity,

ich bin momentan dabei mich einzuarbeiten in WebServices und komme an einem Punkt an wo ich viele Tutorials durchgearbeitet habe aber ich mich frage: "Welches Framework soll ich denn nun für mein JEE Server nehmen?" "Was ist das aktuellste?" "Was ist das häufigst gebrauchte?"...AXIS/2?, XFire, JAX-WS, JAX-WS 2.0? Ich habe so recht noch keine Ahnung? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eine Auskunft geben, welches leicht und häufig gebräuchlich ist ?

Gruß

George


----------



## fax (31. Mai 2011)

Nimm was am besten von deiner IDE und App Server unterstützt wird. NetBeans und/oder GlassFish -> Metro/JAX-WS. Eclipse, Maven oder Spring -> CXF.

CXF ist der Nachfolger von XFire. Axis2 ist ziemlich unerfreulich zu benutzen, würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## mavinatic (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich bin ein Eclipse Nutzer und dazu noch JBoss 5.1 somit würdest du für CXF empfehlen? Und warum nicht gerade JAX-WS?


----------



## fax (31. Mai 2011)

Bei JBoss bist du vermutlich mit JBossWS am besten bedient. Du kannst Alternativ auch CXF oder Metro nehmen, aber bei Metro bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie gut die Eclipse Unterstützung ist: JBoss WS - JBoss Community.


----------



## mvitz (31. Mai 2011)

mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich bin ein Eclipse Nutzer und dazu noch JBoss 5.1 somit würdest du für CXF empfehlen? Und warum nicht gerade JAX-WS?



JAX-WS ist lediglich ein Java Standard (JSR) der dir eine API sowie die passenden Annotationen spezifizierst. Zu diesem Standard gibt es anschließend idr. mehrere Implementierungen. Wichtig ist also erstmal, dass das Framework welches du einsetzt JAX-WS kompatibel ist (sollten aber alle oben genannten sein).

Anschließend kannst du, sofern du gegen den JAX-WS Standard programmierst theoretisch die Implementierung austauschen können und der Webservice sollte immer noch laufen.

Ich stimme fax hinzu, dass wenn du auf JBoss fest gesetzt bist, du im idealsten Fall einfach den dort mitgelieferten JAX-WS Stack (JBossWS in diesem Falle) nutzen solltest, das erspart dir zumindest die Arbeit die zusätzlichen Libs richtig einbinden zu müssen.


----------



## z-mon (31. Mai 2011)

Hierzu gab es erst kürzlich einen interessanten Artikel auf Heise Developer. 

Thema: Webservices mit Java EE 6: JAX-WS und RESTful Services

Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht falsch hier mal drüber zu lesen.


----------

